# Hahnweide Oldtimer Airshow 2011



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 22, 2011)

The Hahnweide Oldtimer Airshow will take place this year from 02-04 September 2011 near Stuttgart, Germany.

http://www.wolf-hirth.de/ott11_en/info.php

I wen't to the 2009 event and will be going to this years event as well. This year there are over 343 aircraft registered to take place. Some are flying displays and some are only static. 

Included in the 343 aircraft are:

Messerschmitt Bf 109G-4 
Messerschmitt Me 262B-1 
Catalyna PBY-5 
Bleriot XI model 1910 
Curtiss P-40N Warhawk
Fiesler Fi 156 Storch (2 of them)
Fokker DR I
Hawker Hurricane
Hawker Sea Fury (2 of them)
Junkers Ju 52 (6 of them)
North American P-51D
Supermarine Spitfire (2 of them)
Messerschmitt Bf 108 Taifun (3 of them)
T-6 Texan (3 of them)
Yak-3

I will be at the show that weekend, but will be heading out to Egypt the next day. I will make sure to post up the pictures when I return.

For those interested here is a link to the 2009 show that I attended.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/pe...d-timer-airshow-2009-sept-5-2009-a-20551.html


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 22, 2011)

nice line up , I envy you


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 23, 2011)

I echo Neil's thoughts. Would love to be at that show. Hmmm, I do have travel rewards....

Take lots of pictures!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks like a great show in the offing. Have a good one Chris.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2011)

I am most excited about the Bf 109 and the Me 262. Granted the 262 is a modern built one with American engines, but hey you take what you can get right? 

The same Fw 190 and B-25 that I saw there in 2009 were supposed to be back this year, but unfortunately as we all know they had accidents this year.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 26, 2011)

Here are some new confirmations for the airshow:

Lockheed P-38L Lightning
North American B-25H Mitchell
Polikarpow I-16


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2011)

Had a great time at the show. Weather was beautiful and it was great being around the aircraft all day. My absolute highlight? Seeing the Bf 109G-4 and the Me 262 flying together. What a sight!!!

Here are some pics that I took.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2011)

Pics part two...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2011)

Pics part three...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2011)

Pics part four...














































Pure beauty...


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 16, 2011)

Aw man, wish I was there! Maybe a trip to do next year. Is this an annual event?


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 16, 2011)

looks like a great show , I really liked the way the what appears to me is a small crowd by Euro standards. it moved up past Duxford on my bucket list to join with Ferte D`Alais in France.


----------



## Erich (Sep 16, 2011)

good to see another Schwalbe flying and a couple neat Ju 52's

thanks Chris !


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 17, 2011)

Cool pictures. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2011)

Sweet! Thanks Chris.


----------



## rochie (Sep 18, 2011)

great pictures Chris


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Aw man, wish I was there! Maybe a trip to do next year. Is this an annual event?



Every two years.

As for the crowds Neil, there were actually about 10 to 20,000 people there. The majority sit up on a hill watching the planes fly. We sat at a little beer garden that had a good view of the events.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2011)

Great pics Chris, thanks.


----------



## Coors9 (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks like you had a great time. Very nice shots. Thanks for sharing man.


----------

